
Ask HN: Did Toronto produce more tech jobs than SF, Seattle and DC in 2017? - projectramo
Source:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.economist.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;2018&#x2F;12&#x2F;22&#x2F;indian-technology-talent-is-flocking-to-canada<p>“[Toronto] added more tech jobs in 2017 than the San Francisco Bay area, Seattle and Washington, dc, combined. “
======
Latteland
I find this impossible to believe. They at least need to cite some statistics
and sources. My expectation would have been at least Seattle and SF would each
beat any city in Canada (because they have rapid growth in tech), and perhaps
even DC. To beat all 3 together seems extremely unlikely. If Toronto was doing
that well, you'd hear about it more.

